# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  قرص های مغز

## fagou20

موفقیت کوتاه اما به چه قیمتی؟؟؟
 :Y (523): 
قرص های محرک(شب امتحان): این قرص ها محرک های سیستم عصبی مرکزی هستند . افرادی هستند که به ناحق از اونها استفاده میکنند اما به نا حق
  این قرص ها رو که بخوری دنیایی دیگ هرو تجربه میکنی و احساس خستگی و ضعف و عدم تمرکز و ... از تو دور میشوند ولی به چه قیمتی این قرص ها برای بیماران اعصاب و روان خاصی که در کشور هستند تولید میشه ولی متاسفانه توسط برخی ها از اونها استفاده نادرستی میشه این قرص ها اعتیاد آور و با پنجره درمانی باریک و دوز سمی پایینی هستند و احتمال خودکشی :5:  و ضربه زدن به دیگران واختلال خلق و خو :26:  و پریشانی :36:  و افسردگی  :37: و مرگ ناگهانی :20:  به وجود میارن میخواستم به دوستانمون بگم که مواظب تبلیغات برخی افراد سودجو باشید افرادی که از اینها استفاده میکنند ضربات شدیدی به خود و اطرافیانشون وارد میکنند که قابل جبران در آینده نیست . :28: 
موفقیت مساوی درس و مشق نیست لطفا مراقب خودتون باشید :Yahoo (90):  :38:

----------


## BacheMosbat

:Yahoo (17):

----------


## gign

حالا لازم هم نبود این همه از شکلک ها استفاده کنی

----------


## Ali.N

یا خدا!!!
نتیجه اخلاقی:بار کج به منزل نمیرسه///بهترین راه راه مستقیمه(یه چیزایی تو همین مایه ها خخخخخخ)

----------


## pedram7

والا ما رو چه به این چیزا  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## x 3

روان گردانه ديگه؟

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوستان
حالا سال اول دبیرستان بودیم که یکی از همکلاسیهام از این قرص ها استفاده کرده بود 
سر امتحان ریاضی اومد و نمره ی ریاضیش 20 شد 
این کسی بود که تو کلاس به زور نمره اش به 10 میرسید !!!
زمونه چه عوض شده ... بچه های مردم خراب شدن  خخخخخخخخخخخخ
موفق باشید همگی
بای :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## fagou20

ریتالین . آتوموکستین . مودافینیل و...

بعضی شون تزریقی بعضی شون هم خوردنی و ... 

و خطرناک تز همه نوتروپیک ها که به راحتی به فروش میرسند ولی حتی طبقه بندی دارویی هم ندارند!!!

اینا چیزای خطرناکی هستند گفتم اطلاع رسانی کنم

----------


## fateme.tehran

به جای این قرص ها این قرص هارو بخورید:

جینکوتیدی در خانم ها و آقایان
قرص زینک در خانم ها و آقایان

قرص روغن ماهی در خانم ها و آقایان
(در خانم های باردار با تجویز پزشک):
و در خانم ها قرص آهن.

باتشکر

----------


## rezagmi

یادم هست برا کنکور که می خوندم یکی از بچه ها همش میگفت:برا حافظه چه قرصی مصرف میکنی؟
برا تمرکز چی؟؟
برا فلان چی؟؟؟



آدم سالم چرا باید قرص بخوره؟؟
ی چایی و ی دنیا آرامش
ی کتاب و ی تمرکز عمیق :Yahoo (83):

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

من تا حالا چیز اعتیاد آوری رو نخوردم که بدونم چطور بهش معتاد میشم ....  :Yahoo (107): 
اینو گفتم که به این برسیم ؛ یه موقع شد واقع لازم باشه که شب امتحان رو بخونی ... یه بار مصرف کنی اشکالی داره ؟ منظورم این بود که با یک یا دوبار مصرف ، دیگه معتادش میشیم یا مصرف زیادش باعث میشه زمانی که مصرف نکنی احساس کنی نیازه و باز بری دنبالش .... :Y (731): 

اگه بخوام خودمم دوباره این متنم رو بخونم چیزی ازش نمیفهمم :Y (516):  :Y (516):  :Y (516):

----------


## fagou20

> من تا حالا چیز اعتیاد آوری رو نخوردم که بدونم چطور بهش معتاد میشم .... 
> اینو گفتم که به این برسیم ؛ یه موقع شد واقع لازم باشه که شب امتحان رو بخونی ... یه بار مصرف کنی اشکالی داره ؟ منظورم این بود که با یک یا دوبار مصرف ، دیگه معتادش میشیم یا مصرف زیادش باعث میشه زمانی که مصرف نکنی احساس کنی نیازه و باز بری دنبالش ....
> 
> اگه بخوام خودمم دوباره این متنم رو بخونم چیزی ازش نمیفهمم


بله 1 دونه ریتالین (اینم بگم ریتالین از همشون سالم تره) میتونه تا 8 ساعت شما رو دوپینگ کنه و بعدش به طور ذاتی خیلی جذاب میشه و شما معتاد نمیشید بلکه به این دارو علاقه پیدا میکنید(اونوقت میگی وقتی میتونم با یه دونه دارو شاگرد اول بشم چرا اینکارو نکنم؟!) و بعد از یک ماه که جای خودشو تو مغز شما وا کرد(معتاد شدید) با نرسیدن ریتالین به مغز شما امکان ابتلا به افسردگی و حملات خواب و افت شدید تمرکز و ...در شما صد در صد میشه و توانایی هایی رو که قبلا هم داشتید رو هم نمیتونید استفاده کنید و در ضمن طبق قوانین بین المللی استفاده برای دوپینگ از دارو های محرک جرم است و امکان دارد شما تحت پیگرد قانونی قرار بگیرید

----------


## Blackboard

یاد سریال limitless افتادم!!

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> بله 1 دونه ریتالین (اینم بگم ریتالین از همشون سالم تره) میتونه تا 8 ساعت شما رو دوپینگ کنه و بعدش به طور ذاتی خیلی جذاب میشه و شما معتاد نمیشید بلکه به این دارو علاقه پیدا میکنید(اونوقت میگی وقتی میتونم با یه دونه دارو شاگرد اول بشم چرا اینکارو نکنم؟!) و بعد از یک ماه که جای خودشو تو مغز شما وا کرد(معتاد شدید) با نرسیدن ریتالین به مغز شما امکان ابتلا به افسردگی و حملات خواب و افت شدید تمرکز و ...در شما صد در صد میشه و توانایی هایی رو که قبلا هم داشتید رو هم نمیتونید استفاده کنید و در ضمن طبق قوانین بین المللی استفاده برای دوپینگ از دارو های محرک جرم است و امکان دارد شما تحت پیگرد قانونی قرار بگیرید


ممنون فقط یه چیزی ... دوپینگ برای امتحان  که جرم نیست ؟  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## armina.za

منم یکی از دوستام ریتالین میخورد میومد 
امتحاناشم همه از دم 20
والا منم یه مدت خیلی وسوسه شده بودم استفاده کنم  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Saeed735

بدون تجویز پزشک هیچ کدوم رو مصرف نکنین

----------


## biology115

من پارسال استفاده میکردم

البته نه اینکه معتاد بشم

ساعت 12 شب یکی مخوردم تا ساعت 5 صبح مثل بلبل درس میخوندم ...

 :Y (742):

----------


## drmoslem

دوستان نظرتون چیه قبل کنکور استفاده کنیم 
کنکور رو بترکونیم

----------


## biology115

> دوستان نظرتون چیه قبل کنکور استفاده کنیم 
> کنکور رو بترکونیم


قبل از اینکه بری سر جلسه یکی بخور

من خوردم کلا خواب و کسالت رو از سرت بیرون میکنه ...

البته نه اینکه معتاد بشیدا ...

----------


## saeedkh76

برا کنکور لازم نیس دوپینگ کنید
هیچ چیز جای سلامتی رو نمیگیره...

----------


## gign

خوبه تو همین تاپیک داره مضراتش رو میگه
بعد دوستان میگن استفاده بکنیم خوبه یا نه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## drmoslem

> قبل از اینکه بری سر جلسه یکی بخور
> 
> من خوردم کلا خواب و کسالت رو از سرت بیرون میکنه ...
> 
> البته نه اینکه معتاد بشیدا ...


من که نمی دونستم ولی دیگه از حالا واجب شد استفاده کنم 
معتاد هم شدم جهنم میرم ترک اعتیاد 
 هدف مهمه

----------


## Blackboard

> من که نمی دونستم ولی دیگه از حالا واجب شد استفاده کنم 
> معتاد هم شدم جهنم میرم ترک اعتیاد 
>  هدف مهمه


عجب!!! پزشکی قبول که شدی ۱۰ سالم تا گرفتن تخصص مصرف میکنی بعد دیگه با ترک اعتیاد کارت راه نمیفته...

----------


## fagou20

> ممنون فقط یه چیزی ... دوپینگ برای امتحان  که جرم نیست ؟


هست

----------


## fagou20

> خوبه تو همین تاپیک داره مضراتش رو میگه
> بعد دوستان میگن استفاده بکنیم خوبه یا نه


قربون آدم چیز فهم

----------


## fagou20

> من که نمی دونستم ولی دیگه از حالا واجب شد استفاده کنم 
> معتاد هم شدم جهنم میرم ترک اعتیاد 
>  هدف مهمه


جرمه و ترک اعتیاد نمیشه و وابستگی میاره و پوستتو شدیدا خراب میکنه و تو تابستون خدا کمکت کنه 
دوستانی هم  که اطلاع ندارن لطفا این ماده رو تبلیغ نکنن

----------

